# Rookie Mistake



## oldprinter1468 (Dec 29, 2019)

So during this time when we are supposed to be sequestered at home we embarked on remodeling our master bath. I won’t bore you with the whole adventure but just one little aspect. My sweetie picked out a new recessed type medicine cabinet. It was much larger than the one that came with our ’73 house. I removed the old medicine cabinet and began removing the old frame. While doing this I heard a loud, but distant crash?!?! Duh. The bath shared a wall with the main bathroom and my banging around caused a large framed picture in the other to fall smashing into a zillion pieces.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

One word comes to mind...

_WHOOPS_


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

You're not the first and won't be the last, Berry, if that's any comfort...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Let's not turn this into a confessional for dumb construction and woodworking oopsies. You can't learn much if you don't try something new, and if you do that, you're going to screw someting up.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Like they say stuff happens


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

...and, of course, none of us have ever done anything like that...!


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Nickp said:


> ...and, of course, none of us have ever done anything like that...!


Nope... Never. (We won't go into Barb's "whoopsies" :lol::laugh: - or Ken's either! OMG! )


----------



## mbrun (Jan 12, 2020)

Oh, I feel your pain.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

What's most important is nobody was hurt and all body parts are intact. Broken glass can be replaced, broken wood mended or replaced. Never met anyone who led a perfect life. Now if you want to compare mistakes, well that will start a fierce competitive conversation. Most of us can contribute multiple entries in that contest.


----------



## woodworker47 (Dec 19, 2008)

I just spilled Acetone on a firestick remote control the other day. I am sure you all know what Acetone does to plastic. I was pouring the Acetone back into the can and was going to move the remote out of the way before I poured. Guess what, I only thought about it and $30 later I have a new remote. Will not do this again, I hope. 

Frank


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

The important thing is, what are you going to do for an encore?


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stoneface said:


> I just spilled Acetone on a firestick remote control the other day. I am sure you all know what Acetone does to plastic. I was pouring the Acetone back into the can and was going to move the remote out of the way before I poured. Guess what, I only thought about it and $30 later I have a new remote. Will not do this again, I hope.
> 
> Frank


I read as far as acetone and fire stick and expected a major conflagration. Much better to have a bit of melted plastic.


----------



## NJW63 (May 22, 2020)

I'm going to pour a glass of wine before deciding on which story to share. Lubing the garage door track with construction adhesive or the bathroom drywall repair with stucco....


----------

